
Ask HN: Rails update on advisory CVEs?update gems or only rails itself?roadmap? - westone
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;weblog.rubyonrails.org&#x2F;2016&#x2F;1&#x2F;25&#x2F;Rails-5-0-0-beta1-1-4-2-5-1-4-1-14-1-3-2-22-1-and-rails-html-sanitizer-1-0-3-have-been-released&#x2F;
======
westone
anything :(

